# Sockel 2011v3 PC Upgrade oder 1151? (Halb-Komplett System)



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Grüße euch,

würde gern mein I5-3570K gegen einen neuen I7 tauschen wollen. Da ich das Gefühl habe, dass er das größte Problem im System ist (D3H-Z77X / GTX 970 *sniff*)

Dazu hätte ich angedacht, ein I7-5820K + RAMPAGE V (2011 v3) (wegen Bewertungen) sowie nen Noctura D-14 bez. ein CPU-Wasserkühler (wegen OC auf 4 - 4,5 GHZ). Dazu noch ein neues E-ATX Gehäuse, welches ich noch nicht gewählt habe. Dazu 16 GB DDR4 - 2133 (CL13-13-13-33)

Würdet ihr das so absegnen, oder meint ihr, dass man am Mainboard noch mal ordentlich sparen kann? 

Wichtig sind halt OC Features, gute Spannungen etc. 

Oder sollte ich eventuell doch noch auf die neuen Sockel warten von  Intel? Sprich 1151 die ja für Q3 geplant sind (?).

Lg


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2015)

Was haste denn vor mit dem System?

Ein Rampage V ist sinnvoll wenn du mit dem Ding unter DICE und LN2 benchen willst bis der Arzt kommt, wenn es ein System ist das man wirklich zum arbeiten/spielen nutzen will reicht auch ein halb so teures Board locker.

Welchen Sockel du wählst ist von deinem Workload abhängig. Wenns richtung multithreaded Anwendungen oder starkes Parallelisieren geht (Videobearbeitung, Virtuelle Maschinen, Spielen+Aufnehmen+konvertieren gleichzeitig o.ä.) ist ein S2011v3 sinnvoll.
Wenn du aber nur spielen willst und nebenbei die üblichen Verdächtigen auflaufen (Office, internet, Musik, Videos schauen, ...) kann das ein viel günstigeres S1150/1151 System genauso gut (teilweise aufgrund des höheren Grundtaktes sogar schneller).


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Hey,

ich hab im Hintergrund immer 1 VM laufen. Also nicht viele. Stream tu ich auch sehr viel, sprich wird wohl Richtung 2011v3 gehen. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass ich gut aufgestellt bin, für kommende Games (1 Jahr+) 

Beim Mainboard ist mir quasi nur wichtig, dass ich halt "gut" OC kann. (Quasi um noch was raus zu kitzeln für dieses besagte 1 Jahr +)  Also es muss nicht das letze High-End Board sein. Wenn es ein Dual-Board wäre, würde ich auch noch DDR3 nehmen, sofern der unterschied gering ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2015)

DDR3 kommt nicht in Frage - gibts nicht mit Haswell-E (der Speichercontroller der CPU kann das nach aktuellem Stand nicht bzw. ist icht freigeschaltet).

Ok, in dem Falle kann man ein S2011-3 vertreten. Gutes Alltags-OC ist hier mit jedem Board möglich, in der Leistungsklasse gibts keine wirklich schlechten Boards mehr.
Du kannst also frei das Board wählen, das deine Kriterien hinsichtlich Features und Anschlüsse am ehesten erfüllt und zuschlagen.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Würdest du als Lüfter wieder ein Luft-Kühler reinpacken? (Hab hier noch nen Noctura DH-14 , müsste wohl nur Adapter holen)  oder so ne aktive WK? (Sind halt leider bis 40 DB)


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

Der NH-D14 reicht für moderates OC mit gescheiter Spannungsoptimierung völlig aus, seine Abführleistung sollte bei 220W liegen. Mit nem 5820K kriegst du meist 4GHz locker hin.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Abführleistung = ne Temperatur Angabe? Was ich bisher nur immer gesehen habe ist CFM. (Je höher desto besser denke^^)


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2015)

Für Alltags-OC von rund 4 GHz reicht ein guter Luftkühler aus. Für wirklich bedeutend mehr musste ne sehr starke WaKü haben was aber im Alltag üblicherweise nicht sinnvoll ist (da der Unterschied von 4,2 zu 4,5 GHz in der Praxis nicht zu merken ist).


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Wäre quasi nur noch die Gehäuse Frage, hatte ein Cooler Master HAF X, Gehäuse gesehen. Hab aktuell ein ATX und find das sehr klein, da ich mit meinen Wurstfingern da immer kaum rein komme 

PS: Das muss nicht hübsch sein sondern praktisch


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

gib dir lieber das hier:
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



steht es unterm Tisch?

falls ja dann dieses hier:
Phanteks Enthoo Pro (PH-ES614PC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Steht rechts von mir nicht unterm Tisch, sehe ihn also. Wichtig, wäre nur Staubschutz  *g*


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

dann das Luxe  hat gute Filter, nnur die Lüfter sind mittelmäßig


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Beim CPU Kühler auch einfach wieder nen DH-14?  (ist ja immer die Sache mit dem Platz, da der RIESIG ist) 

Ziel sollte eigentlich die 4 GHZ sein. Falls ihr da noch ne alternative zum Lüfter habt, bin ich da gern offen für


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

Die hier sind auch ganz gut:

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme (100700414) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Als Netzteil hab ich nen Cougar 700 W ist denke noch weit mehr als genug? Eventuell kann man ja zwecks Stromkosten da auch bischen runter gehen ^.^


EDIT: Wenn wir schon dabei sind... 

Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2133 Quad-Kit, Arbeitsspeicher aktuell als RAM, geht sicher auch noch besser bez. günstiger?


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

eher zwecks Hersteller wechseln, Cougar hat soweit ich weiß kein einzig gutes Netzteil im Programm 

---> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

floelein schrieb:


> eher zwecks Hersteller wechseln, Cougar hat soweit ich weiß kein einzig gutes Netzteil im Programm



Darfst gern einfach welche Vorschlagen, denke Kabel Management, wäre praktisch aber nicht notwendig.

PS: Siehe Edit


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Dastano schrieb:


> Als Netzteil hab ich nen Cougar 700 W ist denke noch weit mehr als genug? Eventuell kann man ja zwecks Stromkosten da auch bischen runter gehen ^.^



Wie alt ist das Teil und welches Modell ist es genau?



Dastano schrieb:


> Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2133 Quad-Kit, Arbeitsspeicher aktuell als RAM, geht sicher auch noch besser bez. günstiger?



Du willst dir ein Rampage kaufen und baust dann so einen Luschen RAM ein?  
Überleg dir das noch mal.


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

Der Ram hier hat echt geile Timings, ist aber so hoch:
Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL14-15-15 (HX428C14PB2K4/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Wäre der RAM den mit *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 so ohne weiteres möglich?

Ist ja immer wegen RAM höhe usw.


Genaues Netzteil kA. Ist 2010 gekauft wurden.*


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

Dann solltest du das Netzteil austauschen, Cougar ist eher für Schrottteile bekannt und alt ist auch schlecht.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Ich wünschte bei Fernsehern wäre die Beratung auch so toll 

Danke euch echt alle


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

ich bin wegen dem ram nicht sicher, steht auch Single Ranked dabei was meines Wissens nicht gut ist.

dann doch lieber diesen:
G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16Q-16GRK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

das sollte sich auch mit dem Dark Rock ausgehen


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Da steht btw. im Konfigurator jetzt auch dass der I7-5820K  -> 2800er nicht Unterstüzt nur bis 2133 wohl (?).


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

das sind Angaben von Intel, die kann man getrost ignorieren


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Dastano schrieb:


> Wäre der RAM den mit *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 so ohne weiteres möglich?*


*

schau dir die G-Skill Ripjaws an. Die passen unter den Kühler.



Dastano schrieb:



			Genaues Netzteil kA. Ist 2010 gekauft wurden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

**
5 Jahre sind schon eine lange Zeit.
Schau noch mal nach, welches es genau ist.*


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

Thresh dieser Ram hier ist doch ne verarsche oder?
Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL14-15-15 (HX428C14PB2K4/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Ich verstehe den Sinn der hohen Kühler nicht. 
Die Dinger haben 1,2 Volt und werden nicht mal handwarm.
Völlig sinnlos.

Ich persönlich finde G.-Skill als einzig brauchbar.
Die Corsair sind einfach zu teuer.


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

ne ich meine das hier:

Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin, single rank, x8


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Meinst du wegen Single ranked?


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

ja, oder ist das egal?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Das ist technisch bedingt.
Alle 4Gb Riegel sind Single ranked. 8GB Riegel sind Dual ranked.
Ist bei DDR3 auch so.

Spielt aber keine Rolle ob Single oder Dual ranked. Da musst du schon sinnlose RAM Benchmarks ausgraben um einen unterschied zu bemerken.


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

ok, komisch das HyperX diese Timings rausholt, mit ner Wakü wären die doch empfehlenswert oder nicht?


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist technisch bedingt.
> Alle 4Gb Riegel sind Single ranked. 8GB Riegel sind Dual ranked.
> Ist bei DDR3 auch so.
> 
> Spielt aber keine Rolle ob Single oder Dual ranked. Da musst du schon sinnlose RAM Benchmarks ausgraben um einen unterschied zu bemerken.




Welchen G-Skill würdest du empfehlen?

Zum Netzteil: Das 550 Watt von Be Quited würde reichen oder ist ev. das 650 doch "Sicherer"? (Falls ich ne 2. Grafikkarte rein packen will etc.)


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

floelein schrieb:


> ok, komisch das HyperX diese Timings rausholt, mit ner Wakü wären die doch empfehlenswert oder nicht?



Timings werden mit steigender Taktfrequenz immer unwichtiger.
Bei DDR1 waren die Timings noch wichtig, weil der Takt nicht so hoch war.
Aber ob du nun 2400er mit CL12 hast oder 2400er mit CL15 ist völlig Banane. Takt ist immer wichtiger.
Daher sind 2800er mit CL15 immer besser als 2133er mit CL10.



Dastano schrieb:


> Welchen G-Skill würdest du empfehlen?
> 
> Zum Netzteil: Das 550 Watt von Be Quited würde reichen oder ist ev. das 650 doch "Sicherer"? (Falls ich ne 2. Grafikkarte rein packen will etc.)



Die Ripjaws. Sind sowieso die einzigen für DDR4.
Je nach Board kannst du 2400er bis 2800er nehmen.
Ab 3000MHz musst du mit Straps arbeiten um sie zum Laufen zu kriegen.

Das 550er und das 650er P10 leisten exakt das gleiche. Kauf daher das 550er, da es preiswerter und leiser ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

Wenn zwei Grafikkarten, dann zeitnah und das 750er. Das 550 reicht zwar theoretisch auch, weil es Super Hyper Mega für ist aber.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Aktuell wäre es so: (Gehäuse ist noch das alte, weil es das dort nicht gibt, aber Spielt ja erstmal keine Rolle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

Schmeiß das HAF Plastikding raus und hau das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe rein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

Sieht passabel aus.


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

Ram meinen wir diesen hier:
G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16Q-16GRK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

...gibt günstigere Shops


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Der 2800er RAM wird auf dem MSI Board nicht ohne Straps laufen.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Die 2800er wenn ich die befeuern will mit dem CPU, müssen dann Spannungen etc. angepasst werden? Nur das ich das vorher schon mal weis 

PS: Ne Wärmeleitpaste dürft ihr mir sicher dann auch empfehlen bez. Pads. Ist beides denke "ok".


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Du musst den Strap anpassen, sonst startet der Rechner nicht mal.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Also das Mainboard ist nicht FINAL. Da dürft ihr auch gern auch was entscheiden.

Ich bräuchte mind. 6x SATA (ist ziemlich voll bei mir *g*), USB sind 4-5 angeschlossen. Wichtig wäre auch natürlich Gbit LAN. Und natürlich die OC Funktion(en) also Stabilität, einfache Menüführung etc. was man zum OC so brauch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

Haben ziemlich viele. X99 hat glaube 10* SATA. Usb hat mein H97 sogar ausreichend


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Genau daher ist es ja nicht Final, solange ihr mir sagt, dass das OC super klappt und "Zugänglich" ist. Wäre ich zufrieden 

Ich OC zwar aber bin nicht der "Meister". Hab z.B. Absolut Zero Plan was STRIP ist. Auch googlen hat nicht viel geholfen


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

Lass dir von ihm hier helfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fetelefon-via-teamspeak-zusammenstellung.html


----------



## floelein (11. März 2015)

ich weiß auch nicht was Strap ist  mach dir nix draus


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Du kannst im Prinzip jedes X99 Board nehmen. Spielt nicht so die Rolle. Mit allen kannst du gut übertakten.
Ich selbst habe mir das Asus X99-S gekauft.
Ist zwar recht teuer aber die Kühlung ist besser als beim Pro. Dazu ist es technisch identisch mit dem deutlich teuren Deluxe [das Deluxe bietet 2x USB 3 mehr und hat 2x Lan, dazu Wlan und Blue Tooth].
Aber 8x USB 3 und 2x USB 2 reichen mir.



Dastano schrieb:


> Ich OC zwar aber bin nicht der "Meister". Hab z.B. Absolut Zero Plan was STRIP ist. Auch googlen hat nicht viel geholfen



du sollst nicht strippen. 
Strap ist gemeint.
Haswell-E: Das Mysterium der DDR4-Taktfrequenzen


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht strippen.
> Strap ist gemeint.
> Haswell-E: Das Mysterium der DDR4-Taktfrequenzen




Ähm zu Spät....   Ist es dann nicht besser, wenn ich mir einfach son 3000er oder nen 2666iger? 

Edit: 

Wobei das ASUS X99-S ja 2800er kann also np dann oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Der unterschied zwischen 3000 und 2666 ist so gering, dass es Banane ist.
Daher nimm lieber den RAM, von dem du weißt, dass er ohne Strap Anpassung läuft. Halte ich persönlich für besser.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Hab mir das mal durch gelesen im übrigen, ist das ganze nur nen Jumper?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Nein.
du musst im Bios den Strap von 100 auf einen Teiler ändern, damit der Rechner mit den RAM Takten startet.
Dazu musst du eben im Bios herumstellen und ausprobieren, bis es läuft.
Ist halt kompliziert.
Einfacher ist es, wenn der Base Clock mit 100MHz läuft und der RAM problemlos erkannt wird und das System startet.
Das Dilemma ist hier, dass jeder RAM, der mit mehr als 2133MHz läuft als Übertakteter RAM erkannt wird und daher kann es sein, dass es eben nicht läuft.
2400er rAM laufen eigentlich auf allen X99 Boards. 2666er auf den meisten. 2800er auf den wenigsten und 3000er auf keinem.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Hätte gedacht auf dem ASUS läuft es weil es ja angegeben wird hier:

https://www.alternate.de/html/produ...equired&articleId=1154754&className=mainboard

Ich mein, wenn es im BIOS was einstellbares ist, dann ist es ja recht "einfach". Nur weil die Aussage fiel, dass er gar nicht angeht dann 

Kauft ihr in der Regel die Teile Kreuz die Quer oder versucht ihr alles bei einem zu bestellen?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Das board ünterstürtzt den RAM. Das ist richtig.
Aber du musst ihn auch zum Laufen kriegen.
Das X99 A läuft nur mit 2400er RAM. Alles darüber geht nur über Straps.
Du kannst mittels Straps auch 3000er zum Laufen kriegen, aber das ist eben eine Einstellungssache.
Es kann auch passieren, dass das System nicht startet, obwohl du alles eingestellt hast. Dann ist das eben so und du kannst nur noch Board oder RAM tauschen.
DDR4 ist eben nicht DDR3.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Ok danke dann werd ich da generell mal schauen, ins Bios kommt man generell oder mit pech sogar da nicht mal hin?

PS:  2,8 steht in der Liste nicht drin, normal ja auch x2 oder? Sprich 5600er


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Ins Bios kommst du schon deswegen immer, weil du ja auch ein Bios Resett machen kannst, wenn gar nichts mehr geht.

Was für eine Liste meinst du?


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Haswell-E: Das Mysterium der DDR4-Taktfrequenzen

2750 ist dort, dann 3000. Aber der 2,8er wäre da nicht drin. Wenn man den Strip auf 125 setzt, hab ich bei Tom's Hardware ja auch gelesen, dass die CPU sich runter taktet? Aber die 4 GHZ sollte man dann dennoch locker packen?

Ist ziemlich "umständlich" im vergleich zu DDR3(wo ich quasi nix machen musste bis auf Timings einstellen) ^.^


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Du musst den Multi runter setzen, wenn du 125er Strap hat.
Kannst du dir ja ausrechenn.
4000 durch 125 ergibt 32. Ergo ein 32er Multi.


----------



## Dastano (11. März 2015)

Ah das ergibt Sinn. Super danke dir für die nette Beratung und allen anderen auch. Mal sehen, wo man alles günstig her bekommt


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2015)

Das Problem ist auch, dass bei der Nutzung von Straps die Stromsparmodi nicht mehr laufen.
Sprich also die CPU taktet sich nicht mehr im Idle herunter.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. März 2015)

Bei einer 140 Watt Tdp CPU würde ich das allerdings nicht haben wollen. Sogar wenn meine Eltern blechen. Es sei denn, man nutzt das auch aus und officiert / guckt die ganze Zeit Filme.


----------

